# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  Horozun Fendi Tilkiyi Yendi

## Serdar102

HOROZUN FENDİ TİLKİYİ YENDİ 
Tilki, birkaç gündür çiftliğin etrafında fırıldak gibi dönüyordu. Bakışlarındaki bütün dikkat çiftlik evinin yan tarafındaki tavuk kümesinde toplanmıştı.  Ah  diyordu,  Ah, şu semiz tavuklardan birisini, ikisini yakalasaydım da çıtır çıtır yiyiverseydim, ne olurdu sanki? Karnım doyardı, sonra da güzel bir uyku çeker yarına kadar yiyecek derdim olmazdı  diye düşünürken çiftlik sahibinin kümesin önündeki kuyudan su çekmeye gittiğini gördü. Kaşlarını çattı. Yüksek sesle:  Fakat bunlar rahat bırakmazlar ki, adam, karısı, oğlu, kızı sabah gün doğarken kalkarlar, bütün gün çiftliğin avlusunda oraya buraya koşuştururlar. Ne zamana kadar? Ta akşam oluncaya kadar. Peki akşam olunca bunlar yatar uyurlar da meydan bana mı kalır? Yooo Gecelerin hakimi Popsidir. Benim gibi üç tanesini bir araya getirsen ancak bir Popsi eder. İriyarı, kalıplı bir köpektir kendisi. Geceleri ayrılmaz kümesin önünden. Bazı geceler yere yatar, uyur gibi yapar. Bilirim ben onun iki gözü açık uyuyanlardan olduğunu. Geceleri değil kümese girmek, çiftliğin avlusuna adım atmayı kendime teklif bile edemedim  diyerek sitem etti.

Ertesi gün tilki sevinçten neredeyse kanatlanıp uçacaktı. Çiftlik sahipleri öğle vaktine doğru temiz elbiselerini giymişler, arabalarına binip şehre misafirliğe gitmişlerdi. Belli ki birkaç günden önce dönmeyeceklerdi. İkindi zamanı olmuştu. Popsi sıcak havanın etkisiyle gevşemeye başladı. Zaten bütün gece uyumamıştı. Göz kapakları ağırlaşmıştı. Gezerken dalıyordu. Birkaç kere neredeyse yere düşecekti. Sonunda dayanamadı, gitti, kulübesinde uyumaya başladı. Tilki Popsinin haline güldü. Sessizce çiftliğin avlusuna süzüldü. Kümesin yanına sokuldu. İçeride tavuklar yem yiyorlardı. Kapının sürgüsünü çekti. En yakınında duran tavuğu kaptığıyla, kümesin kapısını kapatıp ormana doğru kaçması bir oldu. Kümeste bulunanlardan hiçbirisi bu durumun farkına varmadı. Tilki geceyi ormandaki bir ağaç kovuğunda geçirdi. Ertesi gün yine ikindi vakitleri Popsi kulübesinde uyurken kümese geldi. Aynı şekilde kapının sürgüsünü çekti, en yakınında duran tavuklardan birini yakaladı, kapıyı kapatıp ormana doğru koşarak uzaklaştı.

Kümeste bir horoz vardı. Adı  Kırmızı  idi. Geriye kalanlar tavuktu. Tilki kümese dadanmadan önce on dört tane tavuk vardı. Kırmızı o sırada kümesin köşesinde tahtadan yapılmış tünekte oturmuş, pencereden dışarısını seyrediyordu. Tilkinin kümese girip tavuklardan birini kapıp götürmesine film seyreder gibi bakakaldı. Kendisini çarçabuk toparladı. Aniden tünek penceresinden kümesin ortasına doğru uçtu. Avazı çıktığı kadar  ü-ü-rüü-üüüü  diyerek ötmeye başladı. Amacı, Popsiyi uyandırıp tilkiyi yakalamasını sağlamaktı. Belki tilkinin götürdüğü tavuk kurtarılabilirdi. Durumu kümesteki tavuklara anlatıp, tavukların gıt gıt gıdak, gıt gıt gıdak diye bağırmalarını sağladı. Aradan dakikalar geçtiği halde Popsi yardıma koşmadı.

Saatler sonra Popsi uyandı. Ağır ağır gerindi. Kulübesinden dışarı çıktı. Hava kararmaya başlamıştı, akşam oluyordu.  Ne güzel uyumuşum! Şöyle bir çıkıp dolaşayım  dedi kendi kendine. Tam kümesin önünden geçerken duyduğu sesle irkildi. Birisi onu çağırıyordu. Kümese doğru yaklaştı. Seslenen horoz Kırmızı idi:  Popsi nerelerdesin? Sen gündüz uyurken tilki geldi. Kümesin kapısını açıp bir tavuk kaptı, kapıyı kapatıp kaçtı. Seni uyandırmak için hepimiz bağırdık. Fakat sen koşup gelmedin. Ayrıca bir tavuk daha kayıp. Çiftlik sahiplerinin gitmelerini fırsat bildi bu tilki, iki günde iki tavuk çaldı. 

Popsi kulaklarına inanamadı. Tilkinin kendisini önemsememesi canını sıkmıştı. Gözlerini iri iri açarak:  Vay be! Bu ne cesaret! O tilkiyi bir yakalarsam dünyasını karartırım.. Ne sanıyor ya bu tilki kendisini  diye bağırdı. Kırmızı, Popsiye susmasını işaret ederek:  İş işten geçtikten sonra sinirlenmenin ne anlamı var? Bir plan hazırladım. Şimdi beni iyi dinle  dedi. Planı dinleyen Popsi gece nöbetine devam etti. İki gündür olduğu gibi ikindi vaktine doğru ayakta uyuklamaya başladı. Kulübesine girdi. Kapısını kapattı. Uyumak için kulübeye girmemişti. Plan gereği, kulübesinin arka tarafındaki tahtalardan birinin çivilerini geceden sökmüştü. Tahtayı yerinden alıp sessizce dışarı çıktı. Çiftlik evinin arkasından öbür yandaki kümesin arkasına geldi. Kırmızı ve tavuklar gece boş durmamışlar, kümesin köşesindeki tüneğin tahtalarını aralayıp, Popsinin geçebileceği kadar bir yer açmışlardı. Popsi buradan tüneğe girdi. Tahtaları eski durumuna getirdi. Tünek kapısının arkasında yere yattı. Tavuklar, tünekteydiler. Sadece Kırmızı kümesin ortasında dolaşıyordu.

Tilki Popsinin kulübesine girmesinden sonra yarım saat bekledi. Popsinin uyuduğuna kanaat getirdi. Çiftliğin avlusuna girdi. Kümesin önündeki kuyunun duvarı arkasına saklandı. Etrafı dinledi. Her şey yolundaydı. Kuyunun duvarı üstünden başını kaldırdı. Kümese doğru baktı. Horozdan başka kimseyi göremedi.  Tavuklar tünekte uyukluyorlar olsa gerek  diye düşündü. Yaşasın! Bugün de horoz eti yiyeceğim  dedi kendi kendine. Bulunduğu yerden ayrıldı. Parmaklarının ucuna basarak kümese doğru yaklaştı.

Kırmızı tilkiyi kuyunun arkasına saklanırken görmüş ve Popsiyi haberdar etmişti. Sanki hiçbir şeyden haberi yokmuş gibi kafası yerde yem yiyor gözüküyordu. Aslında tilkiyi göz hapsine almış, tilkinin her hareketini kontrol ediyordu. Tilki kümes kapısının sürgüsünü çekti. Hızla kırmızının üstüne yürüdü. Tam kırmızıyı tutmak için eğildiği anda sağ gözünde bir şimşek çaktı. Kırmızının tek ayağı üstünde dönerek vurduğu kanat tokadı tilkinin gözüne gelmişti. Tilki neye uğradığını şaşırdı. Bu sırada Popsi saklandığı yerden yay gibi boşandı. Kümesin kapısını kapattı. Kapıya kilidi taktı. Anahtarı kümesten dışarıya attı. Kendisi için kaçış yolu kalmayan tilki gerilemeye başladı. Yalvarmak faydasızdı. Kendini savunmaya karar verdi. Popsi ile tilki hırsla birbirlerine girdiler. Popsi tilkiye göre, çok iriydi ve çok güçlüydü. Sonunda tilki Popsinin vurduğu yumruklarla pestile döndü. Yere yığıldı, kendinden geçti. Popsinin tilkinin üstüne atılmaya hazırlandığını gören Kırmızı Popsinin önüne geçti:  Dur bakalım!. Bu kadar ders ona yeter. Kümese girdiğin yerden dışarıya çık, anahtarı bul, kapıyı aç. Yaptığım planın dışına çıkmamak gerek.  Daha sonra Kırmızı ile Popsi, tilkiyi gö türüp ormana bıraktılar. Tilki ancak iki gün sonra gece yarısı kendine gelebildi. Yüzü, gözü çürük içindeydi. Her yanı ağrıyordu, arka ayakları tutmuyordu.  Ölmemişim buna da şükür  dedi içinden. Tilki vücudunda sağlam kalan ne varsa hepsini toplayıp sürüklenerek ormanın içlerine doğru uzaklaştı, karanlıklarda kayboldu.

SON

Yazan: Serdar Yıldırım

----------

